# Erwachsenengilde Seasoned (Horde) stellt sich vor...



## Sunnythor (19. Juli 2009)

*Seasoned*
Das Zuhause der etwas reiferen Hordengilde auf dem Server Ulduar.

_Wen spricht seasoned an?_
Unsere Zielgruppe sind die erwachsenen Spieler in WOW. Unserer Altersspanne reicht derzeit von Mitte Zwanzig bis Anfang Fünfzig. Der Altersschnitt liegt bei Mitte Dreißig. Für uns ist die Gemeinschaft, in der wir WoW spielen wollen, der wichtigste Aspekt im Spiel. Viele von uns haben auch das &#8222;alte WoW-Gefühl" noch nicht ganz vergessen und freuen sich darauf, dieses miteinander noch einmal zu erleben.
Privat haben wir einen Anspruch an die Menschen, die uns umgeben, und so soll es auch in WOW sein. Wir legen Wert auf einen anständigen und gepflegten Umgangston und vernünftige Verhaltensweisen.

_Wen spricht Seasoned nicht an?_
Spieler, die in extrem kurzer Zeit den Endcontent erreichen wollen, werden sich bei uns nicht zu Hause fühlen.
Wir wollen später keine Raidgilde sein. Wir werden sicherlich in einer lockeren Gemeinschaft auch mal raiden, aber das wird nicht der Schwerpunkt unserer Gilde sein. Also werden wir für Hardcore-Raider auch nicht die richtige Wahl sein.
PVP ist bei uns nicht besonders groß geschrieben. Das heißt nicht, dass es verpönt ist. Aber es beschränkt sich zurzeit darauf, dass Schlachtfelder nur sporadisch besucht werden.
_
Welches Ziel hat Seasoned?_
Spaß am Spiel, Spaß an der Gemeinschaft, gegenseitige Hilfestellung, freizügige gegenseitige Unterstützung in der Versorgung und in Berufen. Instanzengänge für &#8222;groß" und &#8222;klein", nette Zwischenevents, das soll und wird Seasoned prägen.
Wir wollen stressfrei das Spiel genießen und uns ohne Hast dem Endcontent nähern. WoW ist ein Hobby. Ein netter Zeitvertreib. Darum lasst es uns genießen!

_Rücksicht wird großgeschrieben bei uns!_
Viele von uns haben Kinder. Familie hat immer Vorrang vor allem anderen. Wenn das Kind getröstet werden muss und man afk geht, dann hat dafür absolut jeder Verständnis.
_
Welche WOW-Erfahrungen sammeln sich in Seasoned?_
Wir haben einen schönen gemischten Pool an Erfahrungen. Sowohl Spieler mit fundiertem Wissen in der Raid- und Gildenleitung, als auch ganz normale Casualgamer und komplette WOW-Neulinge oder -wiedereinsteiger findest du in Seasoned.

_Wo sind wir zu finden?_
Wir spielen auf Hordenseite auf dem relativ neuen Realm Ulduar.

_Charakter neu anfangen oder transferieren?_
Das bleibt jedem Spieler selbst überlassen. Die meisten von uns haben einen kompletten Neuanfang gemacht und spielen gerade einen neuen Charakter hoch. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass viele ehemalige Allianzler unter uns sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer mehr von uns erfahren möchte ist herzlich dazu eingeladen sich auf unserer Hompage zu informieren. http://www.seasoned-ulduar.de/ Eine Bewerbungsmöglichkeit ist natürlich dort eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Seasoned wünscht euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß in Azeroth!


----------



## Sunnythor (2. August 2009)

Lust auf streßfreies Spielen? 
Dann komm vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunnythor (16. August 2009)

Besonders unsere Neuzugänge freuen sich über neue Spielkameraden, um gemeinsam zu questen, leveln und Instanzen zu besuchen. Wer Lust auf einen Neuanfang in einer netten Gemeinschaft hat ist herzlich eingeladen uns kennenzulernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunnythor (23. August 2009)

Wir sind angenehm überrascht über das rege Interesse und tolle Feedback in der letzten Zeit. Das zeigt uns, dass es eine Menge Spieler gibt die unsere Einstellung teilen. Die Gilde wächst und gedeiht.
Wer sich mit unserer Vorstellung anfreunden kann ist weiterhin herzlich eingeladen uns kennenzulernen.

Vielen Dank! 
Dogthor


----------



## Sunnythor (15. September 2009)

Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt?
Wenn du auf der Suche nach einer zwanglosen und netten Spielergemeinschaft bist, dann schau einfach mal vorbei.

Viel Spaß in WOW!

Dogthor


----------



## Sunnythor (24. Januar 2010)

Unsere Gilde &#8222;Seasoned" hat sich in der vergangenen Zeit natürlich weiter entwickelt. Deshalb möchten wir unsere Gildenvorstellung aktualisieren. 

Die meisten Gildenmitglieder haben mindestens einen Charakter auf Level 80 und sind im PVE Bereich unterwegs. Wir bieten in einem gesunden und überschaubaren Rahmen Raids für interessierte Spieler an. Wie gesagt, für _interessierte _Spieler. Ein Teilnahmezwang gibt es nicht. Es werden diverse 10er Instanzen besucht. Aber meistens machen wir gemeinsam die Instanzen unsicher. Wenn wir Instanzen besuchen, dann steht für uns immer der Spaß im Vordergrund. Klar wollen wir dann auch Bosse legen, aber wir spielen nicht auf Krampf. 

Das gegenseitige Unterstützen innerhalb der Gilde ist sehr ausgeprägt. Egal, ob es sich um die Ausübung von Berufen, das Questen und Leveln oder um Instanzbesuche handelt. 

Das Thema PVP läuft derzeit immer noch am Rande mit. Wir werden hier in Zukunft sicherlich etwas aktiver werden und gemeinsam das eine oder andere Schlachtfeld heimsuchen und dort viel Spaß haben.

Besonders wichtig und deshalb möchten wir es hier hervorheben ist für uns, dass jeder in seinem eigenen Tempo und Zeitansatz spielen kann. Wer beruflich oder privat wenig Zeit hat, der trifft hier auf eine verständnisvolle Gilde.

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt und mehr von uns erfahren möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen uns kennen zu lernen. Aus organisatorischen Gründen bitten wir euch eine kurze &#8222;Bewerbung / Vorstellung" in unserem Forum http://www.seasoned-ulduar.de/ zu hinterlassen.

Die Mitglieder von Seasoned wünschen euch weiterhin viel Spaß und viele gute Loots!


----------



## Sunnythor (7. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Sunnythor (21. Juli 2010)

/push


----------

